# Two Thumbs Up for Gun Hub



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I stopped by Gun Hub on Sunday for the first time this past weekend.

First class range, facility, and gun store. Very helpful and friendly staff.

If you live in NE Ohio, particularly on the West Side, it's definitely worth checking out, IMHO.

They're on Colorado/611, North of I-90.

While you're in the neighborhood, check out Ardick's Fish Cleaning and Seafood.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

+1 it’s a great place to shoot.

also follow their social media pages. They sometimes sell some of their range guns at fantastic prices and will usually post other deals on those pages as well


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Armory in Parma? Gun Hub is a little farther away for me


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Rocknut said:


> Has anyone tried the Armory in Parma? Gun Hub is a little farther away for me


I've seen coupons for it. Or maybe auction items.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I used to shoot at Stonewall....but haven't been there in years, if not decades.
First Strike at 44 & 87 is my East Side preference.
Gun Hub is my West Side range.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Rocknut said:


> Has anyone tried the Armory in Parma? Gun Hub is a little farther away for me


I have and like it very much. They have a total of 26 ranges to use. Here's their web site: theparmaarmory.com. Check them out


----------

